# Whom is sludgier in these two band Cavity 2017 release or old Floor post 4 purist?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When i first heard Floor i was like woaw early floor rule the grey box-set, none sludgier in new bands but i recalled receiving flyer of Cavity in the past, i was poor , there were too mutch records to be purchased and to my shame i was an unrepenten alcoholic , would drink one bottle of rhum big one each day chugged it up, these were l'age des tenebres of deprofundis, eventually time past i look on youtube this 2017 release of Cavity only 38.49 seconds but no filler so mutch intense whit teeth of the sleeve that reminded me of Filth sleeve of Swans fame (nyc noise-rock|sludge| industrial act) and the sound remind me of old swans but heavier i was like oh my god i need this album,, the bass is crunchy the voice is hellish the tempo is slow like a snail my kind of treat.

I assumed Floor debut box-set was very sludgy but later Floor polish there sound perhaps more accessible less noisy less raw but , Cavity 2017 album was an eye opener on brutal barbaric sludge of early day, it make Eyehategod seem like you 14 years old sister discovering sludge, as mutch as it were more intense than eyehategod and better.

Any dude like me that like sludge in a purist format sludge whiteout metal, pure ink of destruction laden heaviness, Gore were the first official Sludge band , the fameous Mean man dream, was awesome but the later album of 1987 Wrede the cruel peace is a forgotten classical still not re released i have it in double vynil and cd, was greater than great a monolith of pure sludge as a genra.

People tend to forget sludge ain't always about metal pure sludge exist but are rare look at Blutch (Belgium) great band too there two last album were awesome like a sludgier less punkier version than the melvins.

What are your favorite purist sludge band whit little to no metal, something bass heavy guitar laden and krusty. whit thundereous intensity, you were like what the F word, this is so loud so oppressive of nature yet i can pidgeon them metal, there another band that fit in this Purist sludge sound zonderhof from U.K it litherally roarr whit intensity guitar laden in the red , amps to 11.

Common guys there gotta be sludge purist affectionados around here people whom know past and futur of purist sludge like the powerfull Of cabbage & kings featuring algis kysis on bass of swans.Any specialist of purist sludge here skinned of metal...

:tiphat:

ps Sludge is like doom , there is purist Doom whiteout metal (sevenchurch from u.k)


----------

